# I make the ugliest labels ever!



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

How on earth do you guys design such beautiful labels. I am using paint and MS word. Should I just break down and purchase a software? It there a way to design for free? (minus my time.)


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Online labels.com has a program called maestro and that is what I use. It allows you to upload your own images and is rally very easy to work within.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I use Maestro tooand I love it. It's super easy. I just upload my image and add text. Easy peasy. It isn't free though. 7.00 a month I think, but you can design and download all your files so they are your's when your month subscription ends.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm getting ready to revamp all my labels so I'm looking for something too. I just got a color laser printer to play with.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I have used Print Shop for years & years but would love to find something a little better. It's easy to use, tho, & pretty cheap. I think around $30.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have home publisher, it's part of my Word 2000, if you were local you could just use the CD's to download it, it is on everyones computer I know and it is excellent for any kind of artwork.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I also ordered my labels from onlinelabels.com. I ordered the 2"x2" label, 20 per sheet- bought 10,000 labels for $150 then bought a color laser printer (the cheapest one they had) and I love how the whole system is working out!


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

Just chiming in with an alternative viewpoint here. I have been making soap for 13yrs, selling it for 10yrs. Originally I had very "pretty" labels, I even had an artist friend who designed some beautiful ones. Last year I decided to try something different. I went to plain printed labels, formatted with microsoft word. They are just strips, printed both sides, and taped around the bar. Interestingly enough, sales have responded very well. I have more people buying soap for their own use, instead of a "pretty gift". 
Here are some pictures if you want an alternative idea.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I use the free program from Avery. I got my pic off the web somewhere under a free content site. Just saved the pic to my hard drive and can use it whenever I need to.

While I don't know how the other programs work, with the avery program, I can have a master page that only has the info that is on EVERY label, ie farm/company name, weight, whatever. Then, on each different soap, I can add additional info, ie kind, ingredients, etc. It uses text boxes. Versative enough even for arches for my round labels for shaving soaps. Each soap is saved as it's own page with tabs, similar to the tabs in MSExcel.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've used Avery and do like it, especially since it's free, but I prefer onlinelabels. com. You do not have to design each label from scratch. Design one you like, save it, then change whatever you need to change for the next variety, scent, ingredient, whatever, save that and keep going. You can upload pictures that you get off the internet and send it to the back for a really nice, pretty background that you can then write over. I've made about a million labels with meastro. It is free for about 3 months when you order labels. Every time you order labels you get some months for free. Otherwise you can get it for about $30 bucks a year. I just love it and I've made some really pretty labels. I'll see if I can post one here.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Those look great, Anita! That's sort of what I'm wanting to do.....print over a background image. Once you have these made up are you able to save them on your computer and print whenever you want without having the subscription active? I'm going over there now to check it out.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Anita's labels are gorgeous! I buy all my labels from onlinelabels & should try the Maestro templates. Where do find your backgrounds? 

I have stayed with Print shop because I can create a label background & edit it to my liking then paste text boxes anywhere, use different fonts, font sizes & colors anywhere on the label. Then print the exact number of labels I need. I can pick the specific label on the page to print. If I only need 3 of a label then I can start at #4 on the sheet with a different label. I have one label template for every product & can change the scent in a wink.

Josie, I'm working on another line of products & am really thinking I want to go minimal. Just a beautiful font on a beautiful paper is very appealing.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, I can save them to my computer and access them without being online. I don't think you can change them without the program, which is one reason I like avery. I find backgrounds everywhere. I think the floral I looked up "floral website backgrounds". I don't remember where I found the almond girl, and I need to make that background a little lighter. I have a really pretty lavender girl that's similar to the almond girl that I use for lavender soaps and lotions. I just keep googling stuff until I find a picture I like, and then save it. I've got tons of them saved. I've tried to use pictures of my own goats but they never look very nice. I'm trying to find a picture of a lady in a gown holding a kid with a butterfly on it's tail with a doe standing behind her. So far, I haven't found exactly what I'm looking for and I can't draw to save my life. It's a lot of fun to do, especially when they turn out nice and really dress up your soap.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anita: You can design and save with Avery, too. I do not start from scratch when I add a new soap. Copy, change, save.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, I do have quite a few labels saved with the avery program. The reason I mostly use online labels is because its easy to look up the odd sized labels I use like the large and small pvc pipe labels I do. I also have some square labels and some that are long for lotions and whatever...and online labels already has those templates in there I just have to look them up according to number if it's a new label. I did the prettiest business card with avery and can't get it to transfer to vista prints to save my life. I really, really want it for my business card, but I'm stuck. I don't mind cutting out labels with a paper cutter but I want my business cards cut with perfection and I can't seem to do that yet.....


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anita Martin said:


> Yes, I do have quite a few labels saved with the avery program. The reason I mostly use online labels is because its easy to look up the odd sized labels I use like the large and small pvc pipe labels I do. I also have some square labels and some that are long for lotions and whatever...and online labels already has those templates in there I just have to look them up according to number if it's a new label. I did the prettiest business card with avery and can't get it to transfer to vista prints to save my life. I really, really want it for my business card, but I'm stuck. I don't mind cutting out labels with a paper cutter but I want my business cards cut with perfection and I can't seem to do that yet.....


I wanted to use vistaprint for some things, too, but they did not have my fonts. I couldn't even figure out where I got my fonts from until Sondra made me a banner and we figured out it was Avery.

What kind of paper cutter do you have? I use a cheapo one that you slide the blade across the paper. I didn't think it was going to work well, but it actually does. From Swingline, I think.


----------

